# Es una persona muy inteligente aunque es muy astuta



## Tisho

Ciao a tutti,
facendo esercizio su internet ho trovato la frase
"Es una persona muy inteligente ____ es muy astuta"
dovevo scegliere tra le quattro possibili opzioni:
- pues que
- conque
- aunque si
- aunque
La correzione che mi è stata data è aunque, ma così non riesco a capire il senso della frase! Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
Grazie mille


----------



## castillodeif

Tisho said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> facendo esercizio su internet ho trovato la frase
> "Es una persona muy inteligente ____ es muy astuta"
> dovevo scegliere tra le quattro possibili opzioni:
> - pues que
> - conque
> - aunque si
> - aunque
> La correzione che mi è stata data è aunque, ma così non riesco a capire il senso della frase! Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
> Grazie mille



Ciao,

Sarebbe È una persona molto inteligente sebbene furba.... o È una persona molto inteligente ma anche furba


----------



## Neuromante

La frase no tiene ninguna lógica


----------



## ursu-lab

Tisho said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> facendo esercizio su internet ho trovato la frase
> "Es una persona muy inteligente ____ es muy astuta"
> dovevo scegliere tra le quattro possibili opzioni:
> - pues que
> - conque
> - aunque si
> - aunque
> La correzione che mi è stata data è aunque, ma così non riesco a capire il senso della frase! Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
> Grazie mille



aunque = anche se, seppure, benché, ecc.

Non ce l'ha (senso), non ti preoccupare. Purtroppo non è raro trovarsi degli esercizi tipo "close" con frasi che grammaticalmente sono corrette ma dal punto di vista logico sono assurde.


----------



## Agró

*astuto *es un adjetivo con cierta carga negativa:

*astuto**, ta**.*
 (Del lat. _astūtus_).
* 1.     * adj. Agudo, hábil para engañar o evitar el engaño o para lograr artificiosamente cualquier fin.
* 2.     * adj. Que implica astucia.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
En el ejemplo está contrapuesto a "inteligente", de carga positiva, así que no veo problema en la conjunción "aunque".


----------



## Neuromante

Agró, si estuviera contrapuesto sería "pero"

Y de todos modos aunque "inteligente" tenga una carga positiva (Que no pienso sí) no va contrapuesto a "astuto" porque ésta tenga carga negativa. Ambos calificativos deberían estar dentro de un mismo ámbito para que eso fuera posible.

Aunque es guapa es tonta ¿Te resulta lógica?


----------



## ursu-lab

Vale, pero una persona astuta se supone que también es inteligente (=agudo, perspicaz), es decir que "incluye" la primera parte.
 Tiene más sentido, por ej, una frase como 
"es muy inteligente aunque a veces se deja engañar por los amigos" (una persona inteligente pero ingenua, inocente).


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Agró, si estuviera contrapuesto sería "pero"
> 
> Y de todos modos aunque "inteligente" tenga una carga positiva (Que no pienso sí) no va contrapuesto a "astuto" porque ésta tenga carga negativa. Ambos calificativos deberían estar dentro de un mismo ámbito para que eso fuera posible.
> 
> Aunque es guapa es tonta ¿Te resulta lógica?



*aunque**.*
 (De _aun que_).

* 2.     * conj. advers. *pero*      (‖ para contraponer un concepto a otro). _Tengo ya tres mil libros, aunque querría tener más._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Si no crees que "inteligente" tiene carga positiva, va a ser inútil que te dé argumentos. 


ursu-lab said:


> Vale, pero una persona astuta se supone que también es inteligente (=agudo, perspicaz), es decir que "incluye" la primera parte.
> Tiene más sentido, por ej, una frase como
> "es muy inteligente aunque a veces se deja engañar por los amigos" (una persona inteligente pero ingenua, inocente).



Pero no toda persona inteligente es astuta. Entre los inteligentes hay algunos que, *sin embargo*, además, o a pesar de ello, son astutos, lo cual matiza y restringe esa cualidad, que inicialmente es positiva.


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> Pero no toda persona inteligente es astuta. Entre los inteligentes hay algunos que, *sin embargo*, además, o a pesar de ello, son astutos, lo cual matiza y restringe esa cualidad, que inicialmente es positiva.



*astuto**, ta**.*
 (Del lat. _astūtus_).
* 1.     * adj. Agudo, hábil para engañar o *evitar el engaño* o  *para lograr* artificiosamente *cualquier fin*.
* 2.     * adj. Que implica astucia.


No sé, tampoco lo veo tan negativo lo de ser "astuto", no es necesariamente sinónimo de "malo".  

Sinónimo de astuto del WR: astuto, ta adj. Hábil, sutil, sagaz:

"Sagaz" es sinónimo de "inteligente" en el sentido de perspicaz. "Hábil" significa que hace bien las cosas. Me parecen las dos características positivas.

En cambio, hay personas inteligentes (con un CI elevado) que no saben aplicar en la práctica o en la vida real su inteligencia y que parecen memos.


----------



## chlapec

Yo me sumo a los que piensan que la frase no tiene sentido; ni inteligente quita astuto, ni astuto, inteligente. Frase sbagliata. Punto.


----------



## honeyheart

Me sumo yo también.  Por un lado, el que creó la frase peca de puritano, y por el otro, ninguna de la opciones propuestas puede darle sentido lógico a la oración.

P.D.: 





> _Tengo ya tres mil libros, aunque querría tener más._


 ¿Y los habrá leído?


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Me sumo yo también.  Por un lado, el que creó la frase peca de puritano, y por el otro, ninguna de la opciones propuestas puede darle sentido lógico a la oración.
> 
> P.D.:  ¿Y los habrá leído?



Difiero: "Está mal escrita"
Más sentido lógico que ése


----------



## 0scar

"Es una persona muy inteligente _conque_ es muy astuta"

*conque**.*
(De _con_ y _que_).
*1. *conj. ilat. U. para enunciar una consecuencia natural de lo que acaba de decirse (RAE)

Consecuencia natural de la _inteligencia --> astucia_


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, esa es la lógica. Aunque la frase sigue sin tenerla.


Es la típica frase de "no hay suficiente vocabulario y no hay contexto definido, pero por narices que los alumnos van a tener que poner esa palabra en concreto" Las maravillas de la enseñanza de lenguas extranjeras.


----------

